# Does Cadets count for nething?



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

hey guys, does cadets count 2 anything in the regular or reserve forces other than the para course? cuz ive been in 2137 calgary highlanders royal canadian army cadet corps for 3 years now. is there a rank they start noticing that u actually know something? my rank is Corporal


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Aug 2005)

For starters, try using the Queen's english and at least some decent grammer, as the way you are presenting yourself right now McDonalds won't even look at your application.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2005)

noe,ur english an gramma graids ar wurth much moar


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

This is a put on right?

Ok Aes, stop it!! And Kat, you are in this too why you two chimo chanting ruffians...

otherwise go here for all yer answers!!

dileas

tess


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

actually, im 13 and 14 in 3 months. i dont type english like its supposed to be on the internet cuz u can still understand me


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

ok....


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Aug 2005)

CRZY214,

while your posts may be understood, that does not mean that net-speak is appropriate for any on line purpose. You wouldn't chatter at your grandparents or your principal in street slang, because it is more difficult for them to understand you, it insults their role in your life and it would make you look foolish to them and perhaps incapable of communicating properly in polite company.

Just as you adjust your spoken dialogue to meet the circumstances and audience, you should apply the same criteria in online situations. This forum, like many areas of the web, is NOT populated entirely by the pre-pubescent teens on your MSN contact list. We are not in your schoolyard or on your street corner chewing gum and chatting about skating and grls. 

We, at Army.ca are mostly adults, ranging in age from your own to some senior enough to be your grandparent. We include many soldiers, sailors and airmen currently serving in the Canadian Forces, many who have previously served who follow military topics through the forum, and others thinking about joining. The average expectation is reasoned and asked/answered inquiries presented in clearly written Queen's English (or Francais in the applicable forum). Among other things, use of proper English (French) allows effective searches to be made for information.

Please keep in mind where you are when you post here, it makes obtaining useful responses to your questions so much more effective.


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

Fine, but i dont talk about skating and girls. I like guns and video games. And MXC. But im serious, does cadets show up for anything?

Edit: Actually, i do talk about girls


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Aug 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Exactly my point.   I'm inclined to treat a 13 year old poster a little differently than a 23 year old one.   Laughing at a kid doesn't make me feel very big.
> 
> edit: Michael O'Leary   beat me to it.



Well, going back and reading some of the things I wrote when I was 13-14, I can tell you I was nowhere near that retarded   Being young isn't an excuse for being stupid.  And even if it were, they can go be stupid elsewhere, it's not required on these forums.


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

C7's kick ***, eh? At Cadet camp (Vernon Army Cadet Summer Training Center), I got to clean a Lee Enfield No. 7 and a C7. I didn't think that the C7 would be lighter.


Edit: Sorry about the swear, but thats the way to describe it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2005)

> Well, going back and reading some of the things I wrote when I was 13-14, I can tell you I was nowhere near that retarded   Being young isn't an excuse for being stupid.  And even if it were, they can go be stupid elsewhere, it's not required on these forums.



I know where your comming from 48th believe me I do, I think you may be forgetting what it's like to be that age. How many people have came here all fucked up and instead of telling them to fuck off and die, we've (army.ca) mentoed them, sorted them out and had them successfully join the Canadian Forces (Not to mention how many have came back to become valued posters on these forums as soldiers)


----------



## FITSUMO (29 Aug 2005)

CRZY214, instead of wondering about how the CF rates cadet expirence, worry about getting good grades and getting an education.  An education will count for more than cadets( not bashing cadets), but in the CF and the civvie world education is the key

my 2 cents.


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

True. Doing my best so far


----------



## Danjanou (29 Aug 2005)

CRZY214 To answer your original question (now that we appear to have addressed the grammar and spelling expectations here). As noted good education does count a lot towards a career in the military as it would for any career/profession. While you cadet experiences may not "count" specifically for military experience, they will have at least given you some and I stress the "some" there, exposure to the military profession/life style; drill, wearing of and maintaining uniforms, barrack life (your experience at Vernon) giving and receiving/following orders and hopefully some understanding of discipline (formal and self). All of this is "useful" in your planned future endeavors.

Bear in mind if/when you do move on to the Forces either Regular or Reserve, that while you may have some skill sets useful to you, they are all relelative. Being good at driill and knowing how to polish boots, make a bed and perhaps even some basic weapons handling skills are not all that's involved. It's probably not a good idea to start your career on the bad side of your instructional staff with "well in cadets we did it this way, so why do we do it differently now?" attitude. You have just had a rather mild dressing down re your MSN speak here, learn from the example.

Search and read the sections here on the forum that may help you especially in the recruiting and cadet threads and I think you will find them interesting and helpful.


----------



## CRZY214 (29 Aug 2005)

Ok, but not so much on the barracks life. You should have seen how disgusting the Delta Male Barracks was. Most of my platoon was placed in an Alpha barracks (including me) and we cleaned every day.


----------



## thorbahn (29 Aug 2005)

Know matter what rank you were in cadets, it would very likely not affect what position you will have in the military. Although you may have gained experience that will help your career.


----------



## WogCpl (1 Sep 2005)

when i got in (a long time ago) cadets counted for 180 days towards your first pay incentive. not towards rank though.


----------



## medaid (25 Sep 2006)

OKAY! I know this has been awhile but as part of my lowly duties in the office I came upon the regulation (this is unfortunately is only for officers as far as I could decipher) but if the cadet had achieved the rank of C/WO or C/FSgt or C/PO1, and have served in that capacity for 2+ years or any subsequently higher rank, then they are eligible, by regulation to have their 2 year requirement for 2Lt - Lt promotion shortened to 1 year. The exact regulation I dont remember...might have been the QR&Os but I hope that helps.

Jump Wing you earned while you were an Army Cadet is recognized in the Forces since you did the same course, jumped from the same planes, and got taught by pretty much the same Reg. Jump Inst. however, I would be hesitant on wearing them prior to clearing it with your RSM...just my thoughts on that.

Power or Glider Pilot Wings could be worn with your CIC and I stress CIC uniform. They are not recognized in either the Reserves or Reg Force. I saw this first hand as I had an ex-CIC pilot transfer into my unit. She was wearing her old Air Force uniform because her army DEUs werent available, and the RSM quickly...but politely asked her to remove those wings from her uniform.


Hope everything helped. Cheers.


----------



## rmacqueen (25 Sep 2006)

Cadet time does count towards incentive pay and is based on your time as a cadet.  It has been awhile so I don't actually remember what the calculation is but I will advise you on this, when you leave cadets make sure you get a copy of your file.  Attempting to get confirmation from your previous cadet unit is extremely difficult and copies of your file can greatly facilitate things at the recruiting centre.


----------



## McG (25 Sep 2006)

thorbahn said:
			
		

> Know matter what rank you were in cadets, it would very likely not affect what position you will have in the military. Although you may have gained experience that will help your career.


You are guessing and wrong.  Better stick in your lane or do the research.

The answer could be found through the FAQ.  The answer is here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0.html


----------



## medaid (25 Sep 2006)

AAYA!!! I got mixed up with regards to the 2Lt-Lt time...damnations...thanks MCG


----------



## keaner (26 Sep 2006)

> I like guns and video games. And MXC



I think being MXC fan qualifies you to build obstacle courses...but, I could be wrong.


----------

